# A Soldier's Saying



## Fishbone Jones (23 Nov 2004)

A SOLDIER"S SAYING

I was that which others did not want to be.
I asked naught from those who gave naught and accepted the thought of eternal lonliness should I fail.
I have seen the face of terror, felt the stinging cold of fear, and enjoyed the sweet taste of a moments love.
I have cried, pained and hoped...
but most of all I have lived times others would say are best forgotten.
At least someday I'll be able to say I was proud of who I was..

A Soldier.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (23 Nov 2004)




----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2004)

Dave

I remember when we engraved that on our lighters, and don't remember if you did the same as I and also engraved the Soldier's Prayer on the opposite side or not.  Anyway:

A SOLDIER'S PRAYER

Oh God, please send me guidance,
Strength and courage from above
As I stand ready to defend
The country that I love

Help my loved onesleft behind
And give them courage too
To support me and to understand
The work that I must do

Watch over me and all my buddies
On native soil or foreign lands
For no matter where we are stationed
We are always in your hands


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Nov 2004)

Yep, that's on the flip side. That lighter is one of my cherished possessions from our time in Visoko. Cheers George.

BTW, heard anymore about Dis?


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2004)

Last I heard, he was out somewhere near Barry's Bay.  Gerhardt Neumann may know, but I haven't seen much of him either.

GW


----------

